# Innenlager+Kettenführung Wildsau DH??



## blackforest (2. Dezember 2005)

Servus,

da ich gerade ein Wildsau DH gekauft habe stellt sich mir die Frage welche Kurbel und Kettenführung da dran sollte.

Ich hatte vor eine Shimano Hone und dazu einen Truvativ Boxguide für ISCG zu kaufen. 

Weiß jemand ob das so passt?? Kann man diese außenliegenden Lager der Hone mit einer ISCG Führung fahren, oder sind die zu groß??

Und wie siehts mit der Kettenlinie aus? Passt das?


----------



## freeriderbtal (2. Dezember 2005)

denke schon, dass eine truvativ kettenführung passt, das mit der kettenlinie kannich dir nicht genau sagen.bei mit ist die kettenlinie etwas bescheiden, fahre die sau mit ner roox kettenführung (mußte änderung an der führung vornehmen) und mit der truvativ kurbel!die lagerlänge beträgt dabei 118mm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSterch (2. Dezember 2005)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob das so passt?? Kann man diese außenliegenden Lager der Hone mit einer ISCG Führung fahren, oder sind die zu groß??
> Und wie siehts mit der Kettenlinie aus? Passt das?


 
Bei meiner Saint, die das selbe Lager besitzt hats nicht gepasst. Die Lagerschale war zu groß für das Loch im Blech der Boxguide, ausdrehen hat geholfen.

Kettenlinie = 50mm das geht schon, nicht perfekt aber es passt schon.

Gruss


----------



## DaSterch (2. Dezember 2005)

Doppelpost...Sorry


----------



## brocke (2. Dezember 2005)

Servus,

bei meiner Wildsau DH mit FSA-Innenlager(73x118) musste ich schon ein bissi an der Truvativ Boxguide (ISCG) rumfeilen.... sonst wirds richtig eng beim einfedern!

Ansonsten funktioniert die Kettenführung aber echt super!


----------



## Rote-Locke (2. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

eigentlich müssten alle ISCG Führungen auch über die Lagerschalen der Shimano Lager passen. Leider halten sich viele nur grob an den Standard. Deshalb hilft manchmal nur die Feile, bzw. ein paar Unterlegscheiben als Spacer. Bei den Führungen gilt daher "was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht". Also im schlimmsten Fall Feile raus und gut (bitte die Führung passend machen und nicht den Rahmen  ).

Erstma!


----------



## blackforest (2. Dezember 2005)

Na gut in dem Fall werd ich das dann wohl mal bestellen wenn der Rahmen da ist.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe  

Dat geht ja richtig fix hier.


----------



## blackforest (16. Dezember 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> eigentlich müssten alle ISCG Führungen auch über die Lagerschalen der Shimano Lager passen. Leider halten sich viele nur grob an den Standard. Deshalb hilft manchmal nur die Feile, bzw. ein paar Unterlegscheiben als Spacer. Bei den Führungen gilt daher "was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht". Also im schlimmsten Fall Feile raus und gut (bitte die Führung passend machen und nicht den Rahmen  ).
> 
> Erstma!



Jou genau das hab ich heut auch erstma gemacht. Aber eine Frage hät ich dann doch noch. Bei mir passt der Boxguide nichtmal im ausgefederten Zustand . Da berührt die Kettenstrebe den unteren Teil des Boomerangs. Habt ihr das Problem auch? Und wenn ja, wie habt ihr das gelöst? Kettenführung abgefeilt, oder Unterlegscheiben drunter.
Außerdem ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass ich bei der Hone die Aufnahmen für ein kleines Kettenblatt wegflexen muss, weil die sonst an den Schrauben für den ISCG hängen bleiben.


Find ich ihm allgemeinen aber schon en lustigen Standard. Bei mir passt weder das Lager durch die Führung (mittlerweile schon!), noch die Löcher mit den Löchern im Rahmen. Hat in meinen Augen irgendwie wenig mit Standard zu tun.


----------



## Rote-Locke (17. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

das bei der Hone die Aufnahmen weg müssen ist klar, bei Saint werde hier z.B. extra Spacer verbaut, die man dann wegnehmen kann.
Was die Bohrungen im Rahmen angeht, die müssten auf jeden Fall mit denen der Führung übereinstimmen.
Bezüglich des anstoßens an die Kettenstrebe auf jeden Fall erst mal mit Spacern versuchen und erst dann zur Feile greifen.
Wenn Du eine Kamera hast, dann stell doch bitte einige Bilder ein, wo der Sachverhalt zu sehen ist.


----------



## blackforest (19. Dezember 2005)

Ja mach ich mal. Hab grad keine Zeit.

Die Löcher von der Führung liegen teilweiße zu weit außen und teilweiße zu weit innnen. Könnte auch davon kommen, dass ich das Loch fürs Innenlager ausschleifen musste und dabei evtl. nicht 100% auf beiden Seiten gleichviel weggenommen hab. Ist eigentlich auch wurscht. Ich mach die Löcher einfach auf die jeweilige Seite en paar mm größer. Die Führung kann eh nicht verrutschen, die sitzt perfekt bündig auf dem ShimanoLager.


----------



## BergabHeizer (20. Dezember 2005)

etz steig ich endlich durch   hab das prob mit meiner rollercoaster die klatscht au an die kettenstrebe wenn ich se nicht anders eingestellt hätte, dann werd ich dan mal mit dem spacer unter dem iscg probieren, vielleicht kann ich se dann richtig einstellen. Muss ich bei ner nc17 ds auch die gute alte feile auspacken oder darf man hoffen das da nirgends was anklatscht?
gruß
BgH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (21. Dezember 2005)

Noch ein allgemeiner Tip wenn Ihr selbst wirklich nicht weiter kommt - sucht Euch einen guten Händler in der Gegend und fragt auch mal einen Fachmann!
Ich weiß, dass der Fachhandel in der letzten Zeit zum Teil einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat, aber wenn man an die richtigen Leute heran tritt, können einem die Jungs und Mädels viel Ärger ersparen.
Wer jeden Tag am schrauben ist, hat halt einfach mehr Übung.


----------



## blackforest (21. Dezember 2005)

hab eigentlich keine Probleme.

Wenn die Führung da nicht passt, muss man die halt passend machen. Würde ein Radhändler auch nicht anders machen. Die anderen Teile müssten ja alle passen.


----------



## blackforest (15. Januar 2006)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Wenn Du eine Kamera hast, dann stell doch bitte einige Bilder ein, wo der Sachverhalt zu sehen ist.



So hier also mal die versprochenen Bilder. Wie schon von mir gesagt sind die Bohrungen für die ICSG Aufnahme leider nicht äquidistant zum Mittelpunkt vom Innenlager angebracht. Damit man das auf dem Photo erkennen kann, hab ich so schwarze Unterlegscheiben draufgelegt, die normalerweiße bei der Boxguide-Kettenführung unter die Befestigungsschrauben kommen. Diese sind exakt gleich groß und auf dem Photo liegen beide perfekt am Innenlager an.
 Man sieht aber hier deutlich, dass das eine Loch der ICSG-Aufnahme vom Innenlager doch deutlich weiter entfernt liegt, als das andere.

Das ist der Grund, warum ich jetz wohl oder übel meine BoxGuide-Kettenführung extrem customizen    muss damit es passt.


----------



## Rote-Locke (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Alutech hat leider gerade Urlaub, aber ich werde das nächste Woche mal checken ob/wie das sein kann/darf.


----------



## blackforest (16. Januar 2006)

Super, danke.


----------



## Rote-Locke (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe gerade mal mit Jürgen über diese Problem gesprochen. Es sieht tatsächlich so aus, dass hier das Tretlagergewinde nicht 100%ig mittig ist. Hast Du den Rahmen neu oder gebraucht gekauft, bzw. weißt Du wie alt er ist?
Da es sich hierbei nur um eine kleine Abweichung handelt, wäre wohl der einfachste Weg, die Führung entsprechend anzupassen. Vor allem da der Abstand der Bohrungen zueinander dem ISCG entspricht - Anlötteile sind ja CNC gefertigt und daher immer identisch.

Noch ein Wort zur Montage der Boxguide, unbedingt nach der Montage die Freigängigkeit des Hinterbaus ohne Federbein prüfen. Evtl. muss auch am Plastik Käfig etwas nachgearbeitet werden, damit die Wippe nicht damit kollidiert. Dies könnte zur Beschädigung der Führung und/oder der AUfnahme führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (24. Januar 2006)

Den Rahmen hab ich gebracht gekauft. War wohl früher mal ein Teamrahmen. Zumindest ist hinter der Seriennummer noch ein TEAM eingestanzt. 
Früher hat der dem Flying-Nik hier aus em Forum gehört.

Das mit der Kettenführung hatte ich eh vor. Alles andere wäre wohl schlichtweg übertrieben. Bringt ja auch keine Funktionseinbussen mit sich, dauert nur en bisle länger die Führung dranzubauen.

Das mit der Box hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Das könnte in der langen federwegseinstellung en bisle eng werden. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## woodstock (24. Januar 2006)

das ist der ex-rahmen vom johannes geiser ... 2004 ist der damit im alutech team rumgedüst.

2005 ist der dann nach frankfurt gegangen und jetzt hast du ihn ...


----------

